# Tyre Dressing Application Dilema



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

My dilema :

I like amourall on tyres, but it doesn't last long enough.

Goes on easy with a sponge, runs in all the gaps, looks like crap initially then 20 mins later has dried / levelled and looks nice - but doesn't last long enough 

I like megs endurance, looks good, lasts well but it's a pain to apply 

It doesn't run into the gaps. A 'hard' sponge doesnt get in the gaps (without applying loads and getting sling) and a soft sponge sheds a bit of fluff / crap that gets stuck around the letters etc

So what do you apply it with ?

I tried a nail brush, works quite well but to agressive and leaves lines. Is there such thing like the size of a nail brush but with short bristles / hair like a paint brush ?

Anoyingly the tyres on my other car have nice flat sidewalls but this car has loads of ribs / lines in them ...

WD


----------



## Sen Gore (Mar 31, 2012)

I use Werkstat Prot Applicator with Gtechniq T1. Very handy for tyres.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

You can use a paint brush, just spray the product onto the brush.

Or a round UFO style sponge applicator


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The gaps can be a PITA, so I pour a little T1 into and old plastic candy bottle with a lid, apply by detailing brush (one light dip per quarter wheel), continue round car then wipe off excess and even out any runs on the tyre wall. Works for me.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Zaino Z-16 or Gtechniq T1 applied with this.


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Jam jar and wolfs blackout with paint brush was epic, and i thought i would never change from megs endurance.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Megs Endurance Gel for me applied with a tyre dressing applicator...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/trim-tyre-dressing-applicator/prod_340.html


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

I apply Megs Endurange Gel with a Megs foam applicator.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/meguiars-foam-applicators-pkg/2/prod_177.html


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech's T1 for me, simple applied with a cheap round yellow sponge.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use a paint brush..

:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

A pack of 5 value sponges from tesco

15p a pack


Chuck it away when I've used it


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

The right solvent based tyre dressing, in the right conditions, should last up to 2 weeks.

However, water based products will only generally last up to 5 days and if it rains even less.

We also recommend application of tyre dressings with a paint brush.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the idea using a paint brush, should coat well and no overspill

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A-Chem said:


> The right solvent based tyre dressing, in the right conditions, should last up to 2 weeks.
> 
> However, water based products will only generally last up to 5 days and if it rains even less.
> 
> We also recommend application of tyre dressings with a paint brush.


I have had a lot longer than 2 weeks form the Gtech T1 :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I use a dodo supernatural finger mitt... its brilliant for dressing tyres, lets you get into the little bit round the wheel without getting tyre dressing all over your wheel.

will also say, I've done hundreds of tyres and I'm still using the same finger mitt.. just pop it in the wash every couple cars and its right as rain.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

With tyres I personally wouldn't spend loads. I use Asda pack of 4 foam dish pads for 30p! They do a great job, can be used once or twice and because there so cheap, there's no worry!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aaronfife said:


> With tyres I personally wouldn't spend loads. I use Asda pack of 4 foam dish pads for 30p! They do a great job, can be used once or twice and because there so cheap, there's no worry!


that works out at 7.5p per sponge, and getting used twice... so 3.75p per car..
the dodo finger mitt I use is £3.95 from ultimate finish and has done atleast 40 cars, and has atleast another 40 or more in it.. its stained but no damage.
at 80 cars from one mitt (conservative guess) it works out to less than half a penny per car :thumb:

sometimes buying the quality product works out cheaper in the end.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Fair point there. It's good to think you've saved from buying the expensive products sometimes but in this case I will give it a try


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I have had a lot longer than 2 weeks form the Gtech T1 :thumb:


We cannot comment on products other than our own.

However a general (thin) solvent based tyre dressing, you would expect to get around 2 weeks of use with general driving. 

Gels and wheel sealants can be completely different and as you would expect the price reflects this.


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> I can get twice that out of a 'thin' dressing... just not a cheap one! I guess you are right though, the cheap ones are just a few silicones and do not last.


Exactly, an everyday cheap tyre dressing will generally not last as long as an expensive resin based tyre dressing and depending on the use, i.e. general cleaning, valeting or high end detailing, depends on the quality required in all fairness.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Concours Bright Tyre. Easy to use, I apply it with a yellow foam applicator, looks nice - not over glossy - and seems to last well. It's not expensive either.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

..........


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Changed from AG to Megs and use a cut down paint brush, keeps the product where I want it, and fills all the gaps, great !


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Superspec said:


> Just wondering how you have managed to set up a signature with links to your products and a branded avatar when you're not listed as a DW Supporter, trader or manufacturer?


I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm using Wolf's Black Out in a spray bottle (Actually an old Autoglym Tyre Dressing bottle)


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

I use and like this stuff

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_New_Look_Trim_Gel_p/newlkk.htm


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

put away the torches lads :lol: (witchhunt) 

They wouldn't be able to do any of that stuff themselves.. so the admin guys must have done it for them, which would mean they are paid up.

the tweeted (I think) yesterday saying they would be sponsoring one of the sections on detailing world (the eco friendly section) so I would say, they have paid.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> put away the torches lads :lol: (witchhunt)


Torches are still on the shelf and no witch-hunt was organised.....we were just wondering :lol:.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:... thats a shame... a thing like a witchhunt can really bring a community together........


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Superspec said:


> Just wondering how you have managed to set up a signature with links to your products and a branded avatar when you're not listed as a DW Supporter, trader or manufacturer?





trv8 said:


> I was wondering the same thing myself.





trv8 said:


> Torches are still on the shelf and no witch-hunt was organised.....we were just wondering :lol:.


Crikey you guys need to get a life

Seriously!!!!

Are they doing any harm to you personally??... no highly doubt it.

His name under the user name can only be changed by Admin, admin can only change settings for a signature.

Leave it out eh.

Back to tyre dressing 

I prefer a water based drssing and avoid solvent ones like the plague even in my old valeting/detaling days i always used a water based dressing.

Zaino Z16 or Blackfire Tire Gel


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

z16 is a nice finish.. but it was pretty much gone after the first drive for me 

same with SV Pneu.. didn't last more than a few days.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pneu lasted ages for me...downside is on first application you really do have to leave it for a while i used to do the interior whilst it was drying.

not had the affection of z16

use RD50 instead at the moment and it is nice to use and quite reasonable!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

maybe that was the problem.. I had to drive the car like 30 minutes later haha..

I've got a bottle here i might crack open and try next week.

z16 smells brilliant.. bubblegum....

ATM I normally use T1 or Endurance depending if I want matte or shiny..


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We are going to be sponsoring the Eco Friendly Detailing part of the forum with our Aquanon waterless car cleaning range, we are just waiting for it to go live early next month, everything else has been set up  any questions feel free to get in touch


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> maybe that was the problem.. I had to drive the car like 30 minutes later haha..
> 
> I've got a bottle here i might crack open and try next week.
> 
> ...


Endurance i always moan about fling i am forever moaning....and that RD50 works out cheaper...

Pneu i left for about 45 to an hour one coat then gave a second to it  from there i always built the layers up :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I only use endurance if the car is going to sit overnight, let it dry, then buff off the excess and there isn't any fling(most of the time haha)

will give that a try with pneu maybe next week...


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

........


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

A-Chem said:


> The right solvent based tyre dressing, in the right conditions, should last up to 2 weeks.
> 
> However, water based products will only generally last up to 5 days and if it rains even less.
> 
> We also recommend application of tyre dressings with a paint brush.


Presumably these are the durability figures for your products ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Crikey you guys need to get a life
> 
> Seriously!!!!
> 
> ...


this (bold text). 
on topic please chaps


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

angelw said:


> Presumably these are the durability figures for your products ?


For our products that we sell to our trade customers, yes, they often want a product that lasts around the stated time period, however we do have several products that are in the "pipe-line" that will last longer. You should bear in mind however that generally our products are sold in 5/25/205+ Litre containers, and therefore are quite cost effective for a regular valeter.

We have had reports of customers that use our products to have experienced a lot longer durability however we obviously state what we feel is a minimum, so there is no disappointment


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Ben Gum said:


> So you guys are taking on AS then? Will be interesting to see how you compare with the products like G101 and smart wheels which people on here rave about.


We manufacture products into larger containers, whether our products directly compete with another companies is different, you'll just have to try our products and see what you think  However we have been manufacturing since 1965, so we're not a new start-up and we supply the majority of valeting & car cleaning chemicals that are required.

We manufacture a general purpose cleaner (A10-1) and various different alloy wheel cleaners, non-acidic (alloy brite) etc. So we would be interested in any feedback!


----------

